# Enrique does Jazz?



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FsGbJ_fnYWdHc1HM95oaptHZSwI3UYrd/view?usp=drivesdk

just decided to plop this down. Through my exploration of jazz, I've found myself developing a far more perceptive ear to unconventional tonality.


----------

